
Improved Overall Visual Studio “15” Responsiveness - dustinmoris
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/10/14/improved-overall-visual-studio-15-responsiveness/
======
Analemma_
I recently tried disabling Resharper, after many years of use, figuring that
Roslyn and the other improvements in VS made it unnecessary. And they mostly
do, but there are a couple sticking points. Opening a file with Ctrl+, is very
slow: often one character per second or worse. Sometimes the dialog box
crashes, and occasionally Ctrl+, crashes VS entirely. Meanwhile the equivalent
shortcut in Resharper (Ctrl+Shift+T) always worked flawlessly.

So it still seems like there's a lot of progress to be made here. If anyone on
that perf opt team is reading this, please take a look at Ctrl+, - it's
ridiculous that Resharper's identical command works so much better.

~~~
LyalinDotCom
If you have the time we'd love to hear your feedback via our built-in feedback
mechanism, see link below for details in case you're not familiar.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt632287.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt632287.aspx)

Thanks for testing the preview, we are doing everything we can to improve the
core IDE capabilities in this release.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I have feedback on all MS feedback tools. Please stop making them top-level
controls that can't be removed. No one has ever needed to get to the feedback
feature so urgently that it warrants a permanent place on the screen. VSCode
is the worst offender. It's an unprofessional looking smiley face and the only
option is to tweet or open an issue on GitHub. Not everyone has account at
those places and leaving feedback shouldn't require an account unless you only
want to hear from people within your reality bubble.

~~~
matt4077
Are you really ranting about a 15x15px icon in the far corner (It took me
about two minutes to find) of a free & open & rather good editor?

~~~
BoorishBears
The rant is totally unwarranted but I do sometimes wish the smiley was
something more subdued

------
sakopov
Is Visual Studio "15" the next major release of Visual Studio or the next
service pack for Visual Studio 2015? These product names are confusing to say
the least. Regardless, i'm happy to see performance upgrades. However, I feel
like a lot of performance issues I have with VS have to do with ReSharper
running tasks in background, not so much VS itself.

~~~
sitharus
The next major release, 15 is the version number. Visual studio 2015 is
version 14, so '15' will probably be vs 2017, unless the marketing department
change their minds again.

~~~
oneplane
Why is it so hard for some companies to use logical succession numbers. Just
assign 1 number, and then keep incrementing it, the same way each time. It's
not even about semantic version numbering, but just pure use of logical
numbers. So far, they screwed up with practically everything they make...

~~~
0xffff2
They do? For quite a while now, MS has referred to pre-release versions of
Visual Studio by incremented version number and post-release versions by year
released.

~~~
oneplane
If you re-read your comment, does the 'pre-release' and 'post-release' thing
not ring a bell? Also, it seems that the only real ID on what software you
have seems to be the build number, and not even that makes sense.

------
mcarlise2
From sources in the know:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/10/05/joi...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/10/05/join-
us-in-november-for-connect-2016/)

Microsoft is going to announce the GA (General Availability) Visual Studio
2016, Team Foundation Server 2016, and Visual Studio Code 2.0 at this connect
event in November.

Big news for sure…the real question is now that Microsoft is on annual release
cadences for their developer tools…will the rapid release cycle move the
needle for developers or just cause added frustration…

------
ed_blackburn
Seems a shame the "15" team have given up on libgit2. Considering Microsoft
have / are a contributor _and_ presumably all contributing parties have the
same goal (cross platform, feature parity etc) one has to wonder what's so bad
with libgit2 it's been dropped in favour of shelling out to git.exe?

~~~
treebeard901
It's likely a problem with Visual Studio being a 32-bit application and less
to do with git. This is why they referenced running git out of process to save
a few hundred megabytes of memory.

~~~
ethomson
Yes, this is exactly it. Calling git as a separate process clears up the cost
of libgit2. And not just one copy of the library, since there are so many
users of git within Visual Studio (Team Explorer, GitHub, CodeLens...) there
are at least two copies of the library being loaded. (GitHub ships a newer
version of libgit2 in VS prior to 15, intentionally. The Microsoft teams
should use a single version, the one included with Team Explorer, but
communication is hard.)

By dropping libgit2, they freed up some memory. Obviously the overall memory
usage of VS and `git` is probably _increased_ but VS teams are flogged until
memory usage decreases because nobody will prioritize making it a 64 bit app.
(Opposite, in fact: [https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ricom/2009/06/10/visual-
stu...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ricom/2009/06/10/visual-studio-why-
is-there-no-64-bit-version-yet/))

There's also the issue that Microsoft hired the maintainer of Git for Windows
and lost a maintainer of libgit2.

It's not an ideal situation for libgit2, we certainly liked our relationship
with the VS team, but we understand and sympathize with their decision.

------
johnhattan
Have they hinted at a release date? I'd love a snappier VS, but I don't want
pre-release stuff in my build chain.

~~~
Kipters
They announced an event on November 25th, named "Connect();". Last year at
Connect(); they announced the release of Visual Studio Code 1.0, so maybe
there's a chance we'll know more that day

~~~
LyalinDotCom
We're excited about the fall developer event for sure and do hope folks tune
in online (as its mostly a virtual and free event).

Save the date for Connect(); // 2016 is here:

[https://connectevent.microsoft.com/](https://connectevent.microsoft.com/)

Nov 16th through 18th

But to be fair here we have not communicated on what we plan to announce at
this event but certainly there will be lots of news!

~~~
Kipters
I'm sorry, I mixed the date with the Surface event :D

------
blinkingled
No IDE will ever be as responsive as VC++ 6.0. That thing was a pleasure.

------
sogen
Baffled that the install takes Hours, for me it took about 5 hours to install
VSCE, and had lots of problems. Read for someone it took 24 hours

------
criddell
I hope edit-and-continue gets fixed.

